# How much gph powerhead do I need?



## Soccer1t9 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello all this is my first post to the forum and was wondering if anyone could help me. I currently have my 30 gallon reef tank set up and was wondering what would be the best gph for a powerhead? I currently have a 530gph powerhead on there. Is that to much? And if not would adding two 530 be excessive? Thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

For circulation you can be between 10-30 times the tank volume depending on what you have.So you may be able to add another.I really like the hydors as opposed to the older "true" powerheads.
Hydor Koralia: Pumps (Water) | eBay


----------



## Soccer1t9 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks You.. i was just afraid to add another because sometimes it seems like my clown fish struggle to swim , but then again it also seems like they love going through the current. I was thinking of replacing and adding 2 425 hydors as well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use timers that turn my hydors on and off every 15 minutes.I have my timer for hydors on a powerstrip that comes from timer for lights so my hydors are only run during lighting cycle allowing all fish to sleep peacefully.


----------



## Soccer1t9 (Jul 17, 2013)

I actually received a hydor smart wave maker that should work nicely..Ok so even if I have corals would it be ok to turn powerheads off at night? Or,aye turn off just one powerhead?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Soccer1t9 said:


> Thanks You.. i was just afraid to add another because sometimes it seems like my clown fish struggle to swim , but then again it also seems like they love going through the current. I was thinking of *replacing and adding 2 425 hydors as well.*


Better idea.


----------

